# A&Ox3 - credit given



## dkluvssm (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi,

I've been directed that if a provider gives the statement in their dictation "patient is Alert & Oriented x3 and in no acute distress", w/ 1997 guidelines 3 bullets would be credited:

Alert = Psych; Mood & Affect (I don't agree)
Oriented x3 = Psych; Orientation to time, place, and person (I agree)
no acute distress = Const; general appearance (I agree)

I have no problem w/ the Orientation credit and the General Appearance credit either. But to give credit in Psych - Mood and Affect for "Alert" doesn't make sense to me nor to many of my providers. I've research Pink Sheets and the internet w/o any direction other than "Alert & Oriented x3" means pt is Oriented to time, place, and person. Thus, I feel that statement should only get the orientation bullet.

Does anyone have any insight or materials, websites, and/or guidelines w/ more direction?


----------



## Jagadish (Nov 10, 2010)

Alert can be counted under Psych-Specialty Exam (attention span and concentration).


----------

